#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Lost format painter in Outlook 2003

## rozcats

When I am in "Contacts" within Outlook, I seem to remember having the format painter icon available to me. Now, I cannot find it. I have looked in all of the toolbars, searched the web for answers and called a few friends, all to no avail. I hope someone can help. Thanks! BTW, what are tags?

----------


## shg

> what are tags?



Code Tags

----------


## martindwilson

you need word as your default mail editor first. then
(i got this from somwhere else) but should be similar in most outlook versions
Outlook 2003 

Tools > Options > Mail Format Tab 
Check -Use Microsoft Office Word 2003 to edit e-mail messages 
Check - Use Microsoft Office Word 2003 to read Rich Text e-mail messages. 
OK 

Next.... 

Create New Message 

Right Click anywhere on the toolbar - select 'Customize' 
(Note: If 'Customise' is greyed out cancel, click the text window, and repeat) 

Select - Commands Tab 
Select - Format 
In the right pane scroll down to the Format Painter 
Drag and Drop icon onto your toolbar

----------


## rozcats

Martin,

Thank you VERY much. I already have Word as my editor and have the format painter in my email. The problem is, however, in a record under the "contact" link. There is a large square on the lower right that allow you to place notes or copy emails, etc. 

For instance, if I copy something from the web and paste it into this note section, the format is usually different than what I use for this section. This is where the tool comes into play.

My recollection is usually pretty good. I think I recall the format tool because I would highlight the text I prefer, click the format paiinter and go for it!

I even tried thinking out of the box but it didn't work. After opening 2 Outlooks I tried to drag the brush icon from an email window onto the contact tool bar. 

Anyway, I hope things are good for you in London. My nephew lives there and loves it. He and his wife of one year just moved into a new house. The process of buying a home is much different than it is in the States. 

Well, thanks again and I look forward to your reply.
Roslyn

----------


## martindwilson

not at work so i only have oulook express at home ill have a look at mine at work tomorrow

----------


## rozcats

I think I have MS Outlook, not Outlook Express, so I don't know if it has the same features. You're the only one helping me and I appreciate your time. Thanks!

----------


## martindwilson

ive just looked at my outl0ok 2003 and cannot find a way of getting the format painter onto the toolbar in contacts, it's not in the menu! sorry

----------


## rozcats

Many thanks for your efforts. Take care.

----------

